# Meta HT AM mit Pike



## dr3dd (9. November 2015)

Hi,

da ich bei meinem Enduro-Fully eine Pike gegen die neue Lyrik austauschen will, überlege ich mir, ob ich die Pike dafür in mein Meta HT AM (2015er 650B) einbauen soll. Dann könnte ich endlich die 150mm Revelation austauschen, mit der ich nicht ganz zufrieden bin. 
Allerdings hat meine Pike 160mm. D.h. nach Einbau hätte ich einen 0,5 flacheren Lenkwinkel, richtig? Oder macht es mehr Sinn, die Pike auf 150mm abzusenken? Gedanken mache ich mir v.a. über den Druck aufs Vorderrad beim Klettern, das finde ich mit den 150mm schon etwas grenzwertig. Andererseits kommt das 2016er Modell wohl auch mit 160er Pike.
Vielleicht hat es ja schon jemand ausprobiert? Im Forum habe ich nichts gefunden.

Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. November 2015)

ich baue mein Meta gerade auf und werde es erst mal mit der 160er Pike probieren, sie aber vermutlich auf 150mm umbauen!
Wenn das Bike mal fertig ist, kann ich berichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr3dd (29. November 2015)

Super, für einen Erfahrungsbericht wäre ich sehr dankbar! Ich vermute aber auch, dass 150mm mehr Sinn macht. Ich würde mir nur gerne den Umbau der Gabel ersparen...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. November 2015)

ja, deswegen probier ich es einfach erst mal aus... die ist ja zur Not schnell wieder ausgebaut...


----------



## dr3dd (29. Januar 2016)

Hast Du die 160er Pike schon probiert?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Februar 2016)

hi! Ich bin erst zu 2 Fahrten gekommen, da hat es sich bergab natürlich super angefühlt und auch bergauf ging das ganz gut.... Werde es erstmal so lassen, aber noch ein paar Mal beobachten


----------



## dr3dd (2. Februar 2016)

Danke!  
Ich werde in ein zwei Monaten umbauen und auch erstmal bei der 160er bleiben. Weiterhin viel Spaß


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. März 2016)

So, jetzt war ich 2 Tage im Vinschgau mit dem Meta! Fazit: Die Pike bleibt auf 160, das Meta rockt einfach, und bergauf geht es super 

Ich bin völlig platt was mit dem Hardtail alles geht (und vor allem was ICH mich damit zutraue), das hätte ich nie nie nie gedacht!


----------



## dr3dd (21. März 2016)




----------



## Daniel-A2 (23. März 2016)

Hi,
ich wollte gerne mal ein paar Meinungen zum Meta HT mit 160mm Federweg hören, da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir das 2016er Essential Rock Shox Yari zu kaufen. Habe in einigen Internetbeiträgen gelesen, dass ein HT mit so viel Federweg nicht optimal sein soll....hatte auch letztens mit einem örtlichen Saracen Händler gesprochen, er meinte ein HT mit 160mm wäre wie ein "Klapprad", weil die Rahmengeo sich zu stark verändert .

Hatte jetzt bei Commencal mal gefragt, ob man auch ne kürzere Yari bekommen könnte, aber das geht leider nicht. Alternativ wäre dann nur noch das Meta HT Origin mit einer 140mm Sektor Silver.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## dr3dd (24. März 2016)

Hi Daniel,
ich fahre mein Meta derzeit noch mit einer 150er Revelation und werde kommenden Monat endlich auf eine 160er Pike umsteigen. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich die letzten Jahre nur auf Fullys unterwegs war und durch das Meta das HT-Fahren für mich neu entdeckt habe. Kommt sicherlich darauf an, was man damit machen will und wie man auf dem Bike unterwegs ist. Für Fahrtechnikfetischisten ist das ja meist ein Graus, ich rumple aber wieder richtig gerne mit dem HT durch grobes Gelände  

Am besten mal probieren und auf das eigene Bauchgefühl hören. Die Meinungen gehen zu dem Thema nunmal ziemlich auseinander...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. April 2016)

ich habe keinen Vergleich zu anderen Hardtails, aber mein Meta mit der 160er Pike fühlt sich wirklich stimming an! Ich lass das mal so


----------

